# Hamm Show, Germany



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Is anyone going to this show? I didn’t realise it was on the 30th May.... and It just happens that I will be in Germany on that day so I might pay a visit.
 ..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Paul,
I'm waiting for a guy i've arranged a deal with to get his act together. If all goes smooth ,myself, Dave Nixon and Graeme (slippery ) will be there 

Might see you on the day mate,
Al


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

There might be a plan coming together here. I’ll be staying with my Sister from Tuesday - Sunday as we are going to see Laura Puasini http://www.laurapausini.com/laura_pausini_eng.html.:2thumb:
Looking at the Google maps it looks as though Hamm is only 50km away. I’ll be flying in so won’t be able to take any livestock back with me.... but hopefully some kind person might be able to help out if I see something I’d like.:thumb:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

If my deal comes together and I go I will gladly bring you some animals back for you. However, i'm in Surrey, quite a way from where you're based , so if somebody closer offers then it'd be easier for you.
Cheers,
Al


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

If I can get the time off and I go i will gladly bring the goods back, even if I cannot make Hamm i will be able to collect from Al's and drop off to Liverpool, gives me an excuse to have a coffee with Mr hyde: victory:

Dave


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Laura Pausini...at last another male that enjoys angry Italian chick music....im not too ashamed to have 2 of her albums on my mp3 now.. 

You also a fan of Gianna Nannini Paul?


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, Laura was good....

Anyone going to the show this Saturday? Just so I know who to look out for.


: victory:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

i totally forgot but working now.. who want to shop for me lool


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

PDR said:


> Yes, Laura was good....
> 
> Anyone going to the show this Saturday? Just so I know who to look out for.
> 
> ...


Not anymore unfortunately. I had a minor op' on wednesday so my good friend Richard is collecting the animals i've reserved.


----------

